# #### Vintage WRUW November 2014 ####



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

New thread for a new month, innit.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

Starting the month with a Roamer,








Bargain find from a junk stall on a market:-!

Matt


----------



## kazrich

Today's contribution is not so much WRUW , more like WISW ( What is she wearing ).
Earlier today, my part time gardener Bertha, took time off from her usual daytime job
of crocodile wrestling ( the crocs now hide when they see her coming ) to model
the Longines Czech pilot for you all.
She reckons that it's a tad big for my wrist, and that it would photograph better
on hers.
Now, I don't like to argue with BB ( Big Bertha ) so here we go .


----------



## pilotswatch

Not vintage but vintage inspired.


----------



## Sdasurrey

It's a Sunny Surrey Day - Moeris late 50s black dial chrono with the Elephant strap....Scott 









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## armian

Vintage November vol.1
Eterna from the 1950 on Eterna *1117F
*


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ kazrich: congenial presentation! :-!

To me, All Saints' Day has always been black-and-white, somehow. So today's choice came quite naturally:













































Seiko Chronograph 'Panda', ref. 6138-0010, cal. 6138

Timeless looks, in-house column-wheel movement, vertical clutch, manual winding, minute- and hour registers, day-of-week and date display ... at _what did you pay for it?_

I LOVE vintage Japanese watches ;-)

And today's weather proves me wrong: All Saints ain't all black-and-white, after all:










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## jurgensonovic

+1 Japanese vintage watch


----------



## busmatt

Swapped out to the 9ct gold Marvin









It's sitting on my work wallet:-d








And from 1 solid gold Marvin to another Mel Blanc's greatest creation IMHO

Matt


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Speed-Timer 6139-8041 (October 1977)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to summat warming... ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Old Wyler Incaflex for today


----------



## Charon

Am I seeing a trend ?


----------



## James A

GS 6146 8000



Regards,


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Renny




----------



## jackruff

Keeping the Seiko theme alive....

Well I'm not really wearing this...just pulled it from the archive....This is NOS and have never really worn it.... Still asking myself if/when do I wear it??
Any insights would be appreciated.....


----------



## James A

jackruff said:


> Keeping the Seiko theme alive....
> 
> Well I'm not really wearing this...just pulled it from the archive....This is NOS and have never really worn it.... Still asking myself if/when do I wear it??
> Any insights would be appreciated.....


No time like the present


----------



## Dapper




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## DaBaeker

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ kazrich: congenial presentation! :-!
> 
> To me, All Saints' Day has always been black-and-white, somehow. So today's choice came quite naturally:
> 
> Seiko Chronograph 'Panda', ref. 6138-0010, cal. 6138
> 
> Timeless looks, in-house column-wheel movement, vertical clutch, manual winding, minute- and hour registers, day-of-week and date display ... at _what did you pay for it?_
> 
> I LOVE vintage Japanese watches ;-)
> 
> And today's weather proves me wrong: All Saints ain't all black-and-white, after all:
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Don't see very many of these any more. cheers:

'73 chronograph seiko


----------



## kazrich

Sunday best , with the chronograph king for me today. Multichron 12


----------



## jackruff

kazrich said:


> Sunday best , with the chronograph king for me today. Multichron 12


Beautiful Gallet Jim Clark....Do you know if it has the EP or V72?


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ kazrich: oooh ... so beautiful! 

Ye olde DOGMA chronograph does it for me today:




































DOGMA Chronograph, cal. Landeron 39

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Spending a lazy sunday with Richard,









Matt


----------



## WatchFred

Tachy, 12h countdown, sliderule - weekend choices


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## dwillie

Bring on da noise. Bring on da funk.... Mercury New York.


----------



## kazrich

jackruff said:


> Beautiful Gallet Jim Clark....Do you know if it has the EP or V72?


Well jackruff, it's powered by Excelsior Park 40 - 68 , easily the most musical and accurate of all my watches.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Who says Yorkshire men can't enjoy a G&T once in a while?!


----------



## howards4th

Starting November off with my LOV Espadon (Swordfish)

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## James A

Super modern cutting edge 1972.



Regards,


----------



## Mr Rick

A great way to start the month.


----------



## Charon




----------



## busmatt

Back to work today after 9 days holiday:-|

How can I brighten my day and ensure I'm on time:think:








Omega constellation "C" case, 564cal, that'll do the job nicely:-!

Matt


----------



## nick10

Starting November with my Constellation..


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today a gaudy-faced Seventies' kid:



























Globus Chronograph, cal. EB 8420

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## armian

Man - Richard is my TOP! Great piece! I got 3 and Now I'm motivated to dig for more


----------



## pilotswatch

Yesterdays flea market find.


----------



## Stewpot

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.
> 
> New thread for a new month, innit.
> 
> Ric


Struggle to find the words to describe how beautiful this timepiece is. I'm not a massive fan of dive watches, but every time I see you post this Seamaster I change my mind!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rockmastermike

16030 datejust today


----------



## gatorcpa

A new additional to the stable, a Longines Ultra-Chron Chronometer:










I haven't been able to find another one like it, except for this Japanese catalog entry from 1972:









If anyone speaks Japanese, I'd love to know what that says.

Waiting for confirmation of dial being gold from Longines. They have a top-notch authentiction service for collectors.

Take care,
gatorcpa


----------



## Stewpot

Currently back on the trusty old Oysterdate while I have some work done on a couple of my other favourites. I've only seen a couple of these with white hour markers rather than gold.

Currently in need of a new crystal and new lume to replace ye olde tritium.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soviet

Vintage Shanghai. Early 1960's.


----------



## laikrodukas

gatorcpa said:


> A new additional to the stable, a Longines Ultra-Chron Chronometer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find another one like it, except for this Japanese catalog entry from 1972:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone speaks Japanese, I'd love to know what that says.
> 
> Waiting for confirmation of dial being gold from Longines. They have a top-notch authentiction service for collectors.
> 
> Take care,
> gatorcpa


Lucky You, these are so cool 
They must be made for Japaneese market because I am bidding on one like this and it comes from Japan


----------



## gatorcpa

laikrodukas said:


> Lucky You, these are so cool
> They must be made for Japaneese market because I am bidding on one like this and it comes from Japan


Thanks!

If the one you are bidding on is steel, I know which one it is. If it is gold, can you send me the auction by PM?

I promise not to bid.;-)
gatorcpa


----------



## kazrich

Looks like this could be a loooooooooooooong week ahead.
Life's so complicated, watches can be too complicated , so ------
I'm keeping it warm and simple today with this 50's light rose gold spotty old mate of mine.
It doesn't show the moon , the sun , the date or the day and doesn't even have a dedicated big second hand.
It's not automatic, It won't make the coffee, it's not a calculator, it refuses to send wi-fi signals to twitter face, and yet ---
It sits quietly and respectfully on my wrist , it has a lovely gilt in house movement and it's deadly accurate - I admire my freckly old light weight friend.


----------



## river rat




----------



## Renny

Not the best photos but the flash one shows just how cheerful an HMT can be.


----------



## James A

Late post today as it is a public holiday for the Melbourne cup. That's right, the whole state can have the day off so we can have a punt on a horse. :-d



Regards,


----------



## howards4th

kazrich said:


> Looks like this could be a loooooooooooooong week ahead.
> Life's so complicated, watches can be too complicated , so ------
> I'm keeping it warm and simple today with this 50's light rose gold spotty old mate of mine.
> It doesn't show the moon , the sun , the date or the day and doesn't even have a dedicated big second hand.
> It's not automatic, It won't make the coffee, it's not a calculator, it refuses to send wi-fi signals to twitter face, and yet ---
> It sits quietly and respectfully on my wrist , it has a lovely gilt in house movement and it's deadly accurate - I admire my freckly old light weight friend.


Well done! |>

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Sdasurrey

November is here for sure - 7 degrees leaving my house for the train - 1930s 18ct Gold Eberhard Chrono w original dial at the station - and the Poppy Appeal ! Cheers, Scott









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## argilag




----------



## laikrodukas

gatorcpa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If the one you are bidding on is steel, I know which one it is. If it is gold, can you send me the auction by PM?
> 
> I promise not to bid.;-)
> gatorcpa


It's the steel one


----------



## busmatt

The I POSNANSKY special









Matt


----------



## bspargo

Hey guys, been doing the Favre Leuba hi-beat sea-raider recently. Just replaced the female part of the split stem as the old one must've been rusty and and had broken on me. Luckily the part was still stocked by cousins


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Scott: cool pic! What's this poppy thing about?




































Zodiac Sea Wolf, cal. 72

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Scott: cool pic! What's this poppy thing about?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Hello Andreas,

The poppy appeal is a tradition in the UK and was set up by the Haig foundation to help wounded service men of the Great war we wear poppies around Armistice day to honour the fallen in all the conflicts since then this year to mark 100 years the moat of the tower of London has been filled with ceramic poppies, One for every british and commonwealth fallen soldier of the great war.

Matt


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## sempervivens

*Zenith Respirator Ref. A7699 (ca. 1972)*




























Zenith Respirator Ref. A7699 (ca. 1972)


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Hello Andreas,
> 
> The poppy appeal is a tradition in the UK and was set up by the Haig foundation to help wounded service men of the Great war we wear poppies around Armistice day to honour the fallen in all the conflicts since then this year to mark 100 years the moat of the tower of London has been filled with ceramic poppies, One for every british and commonwealth fallen soldier of the great war.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt !!!

Andreas - yes I learned this when I moved to London 12 years ago ! It's especially poignant this year given the 100 year anniversary of WW1 - cheers ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## busmatt

Swaperoo,

Just put a new battery in this baby,

proof that not all chronometer rated Omega's are Constellations







This one's from the Starter range of the day, The Geneve line up but bung in an f300 movement and Shazam it's up there with the big hitters in the timekeeping stakes, I rekon the guy who bought this in the 70's was a shrewd operator, he knew how to get the most bang for his buck.

Matt


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Wake up and smell the coffee after a day off and a little too much to drink.



Regards,


----------



## Space Noodle

I know I've posted a pic of my Enicar Super Seapearl cal.1010 before but these are early days in my collection so options are still slim


----------



## busmatt

Space Noodle said:


> I know I've posted a pic of my Enicar Super Seapearl cal.1010 before but these are early days in my collection so options are still slim


No problem with that Mike, a watch that gorgeous can be show as much as you like.

See that's twice in two posts

Matt


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Preston

Wearing my Bud's Bully he just added to his collection, gave it the full work up, timing it against my Watertite.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Space Noodle

busmatt said:


> No problem with that Mike, a watch that gorgeous can be show as much as you like.
> 
> See that's twice in two posts
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt. I really do feel like I lucked out on this one as my first vintage purchase. I love the style and that it has a signed crown was sort of the cherry on top.


----------



## anzac1957

Still around but have been playing with a shroud modified Seiko 6309-7040.. started in my possession as a 1980s parts watch from the Philippines and not worth trying to resurrect to original condition.. will return to wearing the vintage soon but has been fun doing this..



















Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ anzac1957: Tooly, Tony! ;-)

I'll continue with a rare, moody dawn shot ...










of my Omega Constellation ref. 168.046, cal. 1001:





































Every time I wear it I'm surprised of how thin it actually is:










Best regards, and cheer up: work week is half over ;-)

Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

Dramatic Seamaster


----------



## busmatt

Here is photographic proof that I can be down with the Hip young things

Of the early 1970's that is:-d

Blue jeans, checked shirt and brown Cardigan, topped of with the cutting edge watch technology that is the Avia Swissonic, what a cool chap I'd have been:-!







It's a pity I'm not so cool today:roll: still the watch is in Time warp condition








Matt


----------



## WatchFred

in a Khaki Nato mood during the last days


----------



## JP71624

1959... Probably my favorite year for watches.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## laikrodukas

Fat bezels is the reason I like 50s so much too


----------



## laikrodukas

What's wrong with this forum. Sometime I just can not include images, they get borked with ... in the middle of url :/


----------



## howards4th

laikrodukas said:


> What's wrong with this forum. Sometime I just can not include images, they get borked with ... in the middle of url :/


 I always have to size my pics down or it won't go through. Perhaps the size of your pictures is too large.


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> 1959... Probably my favorite year for watches.


I have to agree with you Jared, The Fifties turned out some sharp watches.
One of my favorites from the late fifties:














I Always like the back on this as well. I wish more watch makers did this.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> I have to agree with you Jared, The Fifties turned out some sharp watches.
> One of my favorites from the late fifties:
> View attachment 1933074
> 
> View attachment 1933082
> 
> I Always like the back on this as well. I wish more watch makers did this.


That one of yours is a looker! Very nice!
I'm sure you lov that watch...


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## anzac1957

Recent pickup - fixed with parts from spare movement..










Cheers


----------



## Rob Roberts

New for me ,in the mail when I got home!!


----------



## NWP627




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Mr Rick: normally I don't like Heuers, find them overpriced and mostly outright ugly. But this one is truly a looker :-! Congrats!

@ Rob: nice Col. Pogue - found on eBay?

I awoke this morning to the first snow of this winter:









Omega Constellation ref. 168.046 cal. 1001

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## komiks92

a doctor's watch for today


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ komiks92: very nice - but why "Doctor's watch"?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## ludsnpr

Hi...

My first post in this vintage forum

Wearing my 7009-3040 now. Not too old but i think it is ok to participate here...



















And will go for this one tomorrow..










Cheers..

Ludwig


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Sdasurrey

Like that old black and white Robert Altman movie, From 1969, 'That Cold Day in the Park'...Fallish, Grayish, leaves mostly gone from the trees, Dusk comes early after the clocks were set back.......50s Cauny Prima Chrono...cheers...hard to believe after this post I only have 10 more to go to get to 10,000/10 ! Best to All ! Scott

PS - Busmatt - see you on Portobello on Saturday !


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


>


WOW! Looks like it came right out of the box!
Who says time travel isn't possible?!

Sharp Jared, very sharp!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> WOW! Looks like it came right out of the box!
> Who says time travel isn't possible?!
> 
> Sharp Jared, very sharp!


Thanks, buddy!

I manage to sneak a few good pieces in while people are memorized by he Rolex's and chronographs of the world... 

I still say a "watch meet" needs to happen one day!


----------



## okidoc01

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ komiks92: very nice - but why "Doctor's watch"?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


http://wornandwound.com/2011/08/11/a-look-into-medical-watches/.... 
i hope this provide answers


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, buddy!
> 
> I manage to sneak a few good pieces in while people are memorized by he Rolex's and chronographs of the world...
> 
> I still say a "watch meet" needs to happen one day!


That would be cool!


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

A rare Zenith Lepine from 1936


----------



## abzack




----------



## acker_pirate

Space Noodle said:


> I know I've posted a pic of my Enicar Super Seapearl cal.1010 before but these are early days in my collection so options are still slim


that's lovely.

i have nothing to share yet. i was just sucked into the vintage watch vortex yesterday. bought my first bulova (22 bucks!) and waiting for a bid to go through on a really pretty seiko.

bulova is here. can't wait to see it IRL.
Bulova for Men Selfwinding M8 17 Jewels 10K RGP Bezel Fansie Case | eBay

it shows wear, but i think it's nice.


----------



## Space Noodle

acker_pirate said:


> that's lovely.
> 
> i have nothing to share yet. i was just sucked into the vintage watch vortex yesterday. bought my first bulova (22 bucks!) and waiting for a bid to go through on a really pretty seiko.
> 
> bulova is here. can't wait to see it IRL.
> Bulova for Men Selfwinding M8 17 Jewels 10K RGP Bezel Fansie Case | eBay
> 
> it shows wear, but i think it's nice.


Thanks! That Bulova is very nice, funny enough I was eyeing that one up myself


----------



## laikrodukas

bubba48 said:


> A rare Zenith Lepine from 1936


Oh boy oh boy this one is on my trigger for ages 
What a coolness!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## bubba48

laikrodukas said:


>


----------



## Preston

Wearing my what was once a Prince Gardner now I'm calling it the Meteor, cal. 336n Peseux. The dial is my creation.



















It started off looking like this, dead and severely corroded.



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Henry Krinkle

Home all week working on the house. My trusty old Green Horse has been on my wrist:


----------



## Space Noodle

Henry Krinkle said:


> Home all week working on the house. My trusty old Green Horse has been on my wrist:


I love the date at six o'clock. Been looking for one but haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## IanCognito

Still in my honeymoon phase with "The Lewinsky" 
70s Clinton Worldtimer


----------



## busmatt

Two takes on the same watch for tomorrow,

My Omega Seamaster 1022cal








Dad's Omega Seamaster 1022cal








Two 70's funksters with the same heart








Off to Portabello road to meet with Scott (SDASURRY) tomorrow, Looking forward to it LOT'S:-! I've got my spending money at the ready

Matt


----------



## James A

Pick this up cheap as chips at a 2nd hand mart yesterday



Leather watch strap with leather cover protector. When I was kid these had popularity with some of my school mates. Understand they had use in WW2 and Vietnam by the military but by the late 70's there must have been some surplus and they could be found in the general population. Flip it open and inside is a tidy 70's diver style mechanical Timex. Keeping excellent time btw.



Now with a rubber strap.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48

Zenith again - 1936


----------



## anzac1957

Old school today.. birth year Longines Conquest automatic...










Cheers


----------



## german

Good? Bad? UGLY! 8)))









Omega from 1935


----------



## Tomcat1960

okidoc01 said:


> http://wornandwound.com/2011/08/11/a-look-into-medical-watches/....
> i hope this provide answers


Um ... no. komiks92's watch is a chronograph with a tachymetre scale. A 'doctor's chronograph' usually has a 'pulsometer' scale, where you can read the patient's pulse directly and don't have to calculate it.

So I'm still somewhat confused. But thanks for the link :-!

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Bright, innit.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

It's a Moser & Cie, 1917 Trench-Style watch day - to meet Matt ('Busmatt') and his Father on Portobello Road !! Since Matt also has an Eberhard I'll bring a couple of Eberhards to compare notes on ! Great to meet up with another Forum-Mate and we'll see if we can find some watches for Matt ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## radger

Love that Moser with the 24hr military dial.

Inspired me to pull out my similar dial 1915 Omega which I will wear over this weekend.


----------



## Sdasurrey

radger said:


> Love that Moser with the 24hr military dial.
> 
> Inspired me to pull out my similar dial 1915 Omega which I will wear over this weekend.


R - looks very similar !! Have a great WE ! I'm a little late posting the other watch, maybe this week ! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## radger

Sdasurrey said:


> R - looks very similar !! Have a great WE ! I'm a little late posting the other watch, maybe this week ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


And have a good one also Scott, I hope you find some good and interesting watch down the Portabello Road,
Matt and his father too.
I doubt you will bump into any other wearing a 24hr dialed wristwatch from WW1.


----------



## Emre

I've sinned and got some new watches ( still can't believe ),but was faithful to my first love:

















The longest 24 hours: from 1953 to 2014


----------



## brunemto

Heuer Autavia Viceroy/MH from 1972


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ brunemto: good to see you here! ;-)

A gorgeous autumn day requires a gorgeous watch:































































Ricoh Automatic 'Green Wonder', ref. 61B17, cal. 61

;-)

Best regards, and have a nice weekend!

Tomcat


----------



## Hessu

A Revue bumper automatic cal 80 (10,5"), a 40's watch, a bit worn out 20 micron case, with diam 34mm. But still a cool watch!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## laikrodukas

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ brunemto: good to see you here! ;-)
> 
> A gorgeous autumn day requires a gorgeous watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricoh Automatic 'Green Wonder', ref. 61B17, cal. 61
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Best regards, and have a nice weekend!
> 
> Tomcat


Ganja watch, COOL !!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Mr Rick said:


>


Never get tired of seeing that beauty!


----------



## WatchFred

1961 Navitimer, co-branded by UTI, France distributor from the mid 1950s to mid 1960s


----------



## busmatt

Had a fab day with Scott, he took me to his chinese watchmaker, what a great bloke he happened to have this watch in his cabinet,








A CYMA WWW, I've been on the look out for a genuine WWW and this one turned up, right price and fully serviced:-!

I'll do a proper review tomorrow, just enjoying the patina for now.

Thanks once again Scott,

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Mr Rick said:


>


WOW! What a ... watch!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Had a fab day with Scott, he took me to his chinese watchmaker, what a great bloke he happened to have this watch in his cabinet,
> 
> View attachment 1964586
> 
> A CYMA WWW, I've been on the look out for a genuine WWW and this one turned up, right price and fully serviced:-!
> 
> I'll do a proper review tomorrow, just enjoying the patina for now.
> 
> Thanks once again Scott,
> 
> Matt


Matt - no worries ! I'm happy you found something you wanted ! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just checking out the 'wrist presence' for these two Eberhards .....

I got the black dial 40s SS that needs servicing in the post and put it on a semi-neutral NATO just to see what it looked like - also picked up the Rousseau Alligator strap for the gold 30s Eberhard monopusher after 'hanging' with Matt on Portobello Road - cheers to All, Scott




























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Emre said:


> I've sinned and got some new watches ( still can't believe ),but was faithful to my first love:
> 
> View attachment 1962290
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962298
> 
> 
> The longest 24 hours: from 1953 to 2014


Emre - by this point aren't you the perm Curator for the Glycine Museum ??!!

I'm on my phone not a desktop, so I can't check the count, but this may be my 1000th post - or close to it !

Happy to make it for a great Forum-Mate like Emre ! .... And Busmatt.....and Tomcat.... And Radger...... And Bobbee... And Howardsthe4th.... And JP..... and James........and Preston......and ANZ57.....jackruff.......and Paleotime... And everyone else who 'hangs here' - always ready to help others who know less - Cheers ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Emre

Scott and Matt you can't escape without GEG photos.I envy you guys.Maybe we can meet in Baselfair 2015, WUS booth 

1 post left for 1000th post Scott,use it wise Congrats


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Elgin 761.



Enjoying the watches guys but my ' like ' button is playing up. Everytime I hit - like - it logs me out for some reason 

Regards,


----------



## Bidle

Girard Perregaux cal GP03 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Girard Perregaux cal GP03 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Winter's coming, innit.

Ric


----------



## curious cheese

.


----------



## german

That small beauty IWC tested by my wife.
I made new stainless steel case with antique movement orphaned from small pendant watch.
IWC movement is dated 1900, original enamel dial. Much more lovely in life =)


----------



## kazrich

" You have arrived at your destination "
Ever heard sat nav girl make that announcement, just as she dumps you in a field of cows
on your way to an important meeting ?
In the 1960's the Sherpa Jet and Super Jet were the pilots friends. 24 hour internal rotating bezel,
an extra hour hand and a decent map was all they needed - bring back the good old days !


----------



## busmatt

No surprises for guessing that the new boy is still on my wrist,









Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

kazrich said:


> " You have arrived at your destination "
> Ever heard sat nav girl make that announcement, just as she dumps you in a field of cows
> on your way to an important meeting ?


Honestly? No. Never. Never ever. I find navigation systems one of the few really useful add-ons to a car, everybody should have and use. Better than a co-driver telling me "left. LEFT! The OTHER LEFT!" ;-)

Beautiful Enicar anyway! (And of course I get the gist of what you're saying ;-))

On occasion of the 25th anniversary of the Berlin Wall coming down after a peaceful revolution in the former GDR, I'm wearing a watch sporting black, red and gold today (well, mostly red, I admit):













































HOGA Automatic, cal. ETA 2472

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## jspollmann

Just in: 1960's Omega Seamaster with a truly beautiful patina on the dial!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Tomcat1960

laikrodukas said:


> Ganja watch, COOL !!


Thank you! (What does 'Ganja' mean, btw?)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred

Jamaican origin. Urban Dictionary: ganja

EP40, non Ganja, I hope


----------



## laikrodukas

Slang for cannabis


----------



## busmatt

WatchFred said:


> EP40, non Ganja, I hope


Lost in translation yet again:-d

To my Ex motor vehicle engineer mind EP40 is Extreme Pressure gear oil:-!

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## hronisx

Tomcat1960 said:


> Today a gaudy-faced Seventies' kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globus Chronograph, cal. EB 8420
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Perfect!!!!


----------



## londonflash

Long-time lurker absolutely loving some of these vintage timepieces!!


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## laikrodukas

What the hell  Do You have any info on how it ended up in Russia?


----------



## bubba48

laikrodukas said:


> What the hell  Do You have any info on how it ended up in Russia?


Not in Russia but in the Serbian Kingdom










Mihailo P. Petković et cie - Beograd


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## JP71624




----------



## ludsnpr




----------



## komiks92

My friend says hi!,


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Tomcat1960

Great watches, again :-!

Not new, but like new:




































Edox 'Acapulco 202', cal. AS 1916

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th




----------



## marko14




----------



## JP71624

Tomcat1960 said:


> Great watches, again :-!
> 
> Not new, but like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edox 'Acapulco 202', cal. AS 1916
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Minty...nice!


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## James A

Still with this one.



Regards,


----------



## James A

Tomcat1960 said:


> Great watches, again :-!
> 
> Not new, but like new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edox 'Acapulco 202', cal. AS 1916
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Very Nice. The dial reminds me of the Mido you recently posted. That Mido you have still remains a favourite among the many you own that I covet. :-d

Regards,


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Space Noodle said:


> I love the date at six o'clock. Been looking for one but haven't found the right one yet.


Rado made a ton of models in the sixties and seventies.


----------



## bubba48

A bullseye from Sweden


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Landeron 248.

Ca. 1969 vintage, innit.

Ric


----------



## ghwatch

Juvenia


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## ludsnpr

Mid 70s Omega De Ville (repainted dial)


----------



## abzack




----------



## anzac1957

The other Unicorn...










I wonder what it might look like with a new crystal..

Cheers


----------



## JP71624

Wore the bumper most of the today (or should I say yesterday, now...).


----------



## alas26

What year (or how old) constitutes vintage? 

I just want to know if I qualify


----------



## JP71624

I prefer it be at least 30+, but I don't that there is a certain date. For now, I like pre-80's -- but opinions will vary!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thanks, JP, and thank you, James! I like that Edox very much, indeed!

Still, today for something different:




































Zodiac Automatic SST 36000 'Gold Bar', cal. 86

Bonus today: a moody dawn shot:












Best
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## dgf67

Because it's remembrance day here, I'll be wearing a 1943 Elgin all day.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## WatchFred

Bezelmeter


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Watchfred: that Jardur is gorgeous! |>

All handless today:



























D'Arcy Digitaluhr, ref. 2130W3, cal. AS 2082

Bonus: another Dawn-Shot 










Best
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## busmatt

James A said:


> Regards,


WOW is all I think every time you post pic's of this watch, If you ever get tired of it, send it my way;-)

Matt


----------



## jackruff

laikrodukas said:


>


Love the font..What Brand ??... What era?...


----------



## laikrodukas

jackruff said:


> Love the font..What Brand ??... What era?...


40s ZentRa
Full info here https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/primiz-1941-deine-geschwister-1085839.html


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Circa 1964 Jetliner



P7070906 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P7070908 by hankblanc, on Flickr

This is one of my favourite watches in my entire collection. I love the 37mm size, i love the dial and hands, and I really love the signed beads of rice bracelet with sliding "scuba" clasp.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok - it's post number 1000 for me !

Not sure what this 1000 post milestone means, other than the fact: (1) I spend a lot of time on my phone on tapatalk, (2) get crazy looks in public for taking pictures of vintage watches on my wrist, (3) get yelled at by my wife for buying too many vintage watches, (4) get complemented by my wife for loaning her permanently my 40s Eberhard SS chrono, (5) get questioned by my wife as to why she has to wind it MORE than once a day, (6) take trips every other Saturday to Portobello a Road to pick up or drop off a vintage watch from my Watchmaker, and,

(7) enjoy IMMENSELY the camaraderie of the aficionados here - Tomcat, Busmatt, Emre, Bobbee, Radger, James A, anzac1957, Paleotime, Adam, AbslomRob, howards4th, JP, etcetera - ( THANKS!) including meeting Matt on Portbello Road last weekend with his Father and giving away 6 watches (one still needs to be sent in the post) and ... This brings me to today's WRUW watch:

40s 18ct Gold Eberhard 'Extra Fort' - 39 mm - no that's not the strap I will use long term, it's just to show it, no it doesn't work so it's a refurb project, yes it's been re-dialed but in an interesting way IMHO.

Have a nice day ! Maybe I should go for 2000 posts ?!! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## bubba48

laikrodukas said:


>


Wonnnnnderfuuuuullllll !!!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## WatchFred




----------



## busmatt

Still waiting for the new strap or the Cyma WWW,

Richard is filling the space on the wrist for today,









Looking good in sepia tone:-!

Matt


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok - it's post number 1000 for me !
> 
> Not sure what this 1000 post milestone means, other than the fact: (1) I spend a lot of time on my phone on tapatalk, (2) get crazy looks in public for taking pictures of vintage watches on my wrist, (3) get yelled at by my wife for buying too many vintage watches, (4) get complemented by my wife for loaning her permanently my 40s Eberhard SS chrono, (5) get questioned by my wife as to why she has to wind it MORE than once a day, (6) take trips every other Saturday to Portobello a Road to pick up or drop off a vintage watch from my Watchmaker, and,
> 
> (7) enjoy IMMENSELY the camaraderie of the aficionados here - Tomcat, Busmatt, Emre, Bobbee, Radger, James A, anz1957, Paleotime, Adam, AbslomRob, howards4th, JP, etcetera - ( THANKS!) including meeting Matt on Portbello Road last weekend with his Father and giving away 6 watches (one still needs to be sent in the post) and ... This brings me to today's WRUW watch:
> 
> 40s 18ct Gold Eberhard 'Extra Fort' - 39 mm - no that's not the strap I will use long term, it's just to show it, no it doesn't work so it's a refurb project, yes it's been re-dialed but in an interesting way IMHO.
> 
> Have a nice day ! Maybe I should go for 2000 posts ?!! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Congrats on your 1000th post Scott! 
My there be a 1000 more indeed and beyond. I look forward to seeing what background/setting is next...of course "the watch" is what it's all about, but a cool setting/background never hurt.;-)

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Paleotime

Congrats Scott on the 1000 post...I have enjoyed journeying with you in the digital world...Looking forward to the next 1000.

So I am back in vintage after two weeks of (hard) fieldwork in my sturdy Ironman - And as promised last time I am debuting a not-seen-on-WRUW watch here today.

This is my c. 1952 Elgin Rigewood...This was one of the first watches I got when I made the transition from having a few old watches to actively collecting. I got it not running - and it sat as a project.

Then it fell victim to my first burst of confidence with on the bench - when I thought I was ready to work on movements from watches that I liked, but wasn't. So it sat again. Then I learned more - reserviced it - and IT pulled a DIRTY TRICK on me.

So it sat again. I saw it in the project box awhile back and thought we should let bygones-be-bygones. The third time pays for all - so serviced again, repaired and adjusted.

Finally on the wrist...








Still need a re-enamel in the corners and a final crystal polish - but I really like it.


----------



## JP71624

'58 Storm King


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok - it's post number 1000 for me !
> 
> Not sure what this 1000 post milestone means, other than the fact: (1) I spend a lot of time on my phone on tapatalk, (2) get crazy looks in public for taking pictures of vintage watches on my wrist, (3) get yelled at by my wife for buying too many vintage watches, (4) get complemented by my wife for loaning her permanently my 40s Eberhard SS chrono, (5) get questioned by my wife as to why she has to wind it MORE than once a day, (6) take trips every other Saturday to Portobello a Road to pick up or drop off a vintage watch from my Watchmaker, and,
> 
> (7) enjoy IMMENSELY the camaraderie of the aficionados here - Tomcat, Busmatt, Emre, Bobbee, Radger, James A, anz1957, Paleotime, Adam, AbslomRob, howards4th, JP, etcetera - ( THANKS!) including meeting Matt on Portbello Road last weekend with his Father and giving away 6 watches (one still needs to be sent in the post) and ... This brings me to today's WRUW watch:
> 
> 40s 18ct Gold Eberhard 'Extra Fort' - 39 mm - no that's not the strap I will use long term, it's just to show it, no it doesn't work so it's a refurb project, yes it's been re-dialed but in an interesting way IMHO.
> 
> Have a nice day ! Maybe I should go for 2000 posts ?!! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Congrats, my friend!
So glad to have you around!


----------



## Emre

Cheers Scott for 1K. Already wondering what the state of your collection will be at 2K 

The past and the present,50 years of change :









My new hobby  Started pairing the original and the tribute heritage models:


----------



## Sdasurrey

Paleotime said:


> Congrats Scott on the 1000 post...I have enjoyed journeying with you in the digital world...Looking forward to the next 1000.
> 
> So I am back in vintage after two weeks of (hard) fieldwork in my sturdy Ironman - And as promised last time I am debuting a not-seen-on-WRUW watch here today.
> 
> This is my c. 1952 Elgin Rigewood...This was one of the first watches I got when I made the transition from having a few old watches to actively collecting. I got it not running - and it sat as a project.
> 
> Then it fell victim to my first burst of confidence with on the bench - when I thought I was ready to work on movements from watches that I liked, but wasn't. So it sat again. Then I learned more - reserviced it - and IT pulled a DIRTY TRICK on me.
> 
> So it sat again. I saw it in the project box awhile back and thought we should let bygones-be-bygones. The third time pays for all - so serviced again, repaired and adjusted.
> 
> Finally on the wrist...
> View attachment 2005546
> 
> 
> Still need a re-enamel in the corners and a final crystal polish - but I really like it.


Paleotime - many thanks !

Have enjoyed very much your watches and feedback - especially this two-tone with very interesting kind of 'perpendicular lugs' ! I think of you and your Italian cooking, phd archeology work and your Residence in Idaho - a State I haven't visited but can picture in my mind after attending an undergrad degree in Boulder Colorado - not too far away ! Best regards ! Scott

PS - good luck with the 'ironman' !

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Thanks Emre, JP and Chris ! I don't know as much as the aficionados like yourselves - so I try to find interesting watches and add a little bit of my 'flavour and wit' - if that's possible ! Cheers ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

That is a cool piece, Paleotime.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## James A

Well done Sdasurrey and all the best for the next 1000. I'll be watching with interest.









Busmatt, here is the 76 Solar again. These do come up from time to time, next one I see I'll pm you.



Regards,


----------



## James A

That's better right day and date.



Regards,


----------



## andsan




----------



## Paleotime

> Have enjoyed very much your watches and feedback - especially this two-tone with very interesting kind of 'perpendicular lugs' !


Thanks Scott...I lucked into this one before I knew anything.



> That is a cool piece, Paleotime.


Thanks Henry - High praise considering the parade of cool you show us in the WRUW threads.

Just for fun, here is an ad snippet showing the enameled corners and the unique expansion band (which I don't have)...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## trim

1918 Elgin Pershing (Star Dial)


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Emre, JP and Chris ! I don't know as much as the aficionados like yourselves - so I try to find interesting watches and add a little bit of my 'flavour and wit' - if that's possible ! Cheers ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


I'm definitely not an expert, just a HUGE fan of vintage watches. I learn something new everyday. It's cool talking with all of you and admiring everyone's very fine times pieces. Not just the watches but you guys keep me coming back! 
Keep those time pieces coming, they are AWESOME!!!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tomcat1960

Congratulations, Scott, for your 1,000th byline, and I'd like to return the compliment: it's a great experience to post next to you |>. And your # 1,000 post summed up quite nicely how I see the world, from the glowing eyes when seeing a beautiful watch through the queer looks given by people when photographing my wrist to the comments my wife has for me when she sees a new watch on my wrist: "You've got one already, haven't you?" Hawhaw... ;-)

Now for the next thousand!

For me it's something from the far, far East, going well with my first office coffee:




































Citizen Automatic 'Eye', ref. 62-6538, cal. 6000

;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> Congratulations, Scott, for your 1,000th byline, and I'd like to return the compliment: it's a great experience to post next to you |>. And your # 1,000 post summed up quite nicely how I see the world, from the glowing eyes when seeing a beautiful watch through the queer looks given by people when photographing my wrist to the comments my wife has for me when she sees a new watch on my wrist: "You've got one already, haven't you?" Hawhaw... ;-)
> 
> Now for the next thousand!
> 
> For me it's something from the far, far East, going well with my first office coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Automatic 'Eye', ref. 62-6538, cal. 6000
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


Tomcat - thanks - interesting watch given that the colour is neither solid nor two-tone but 'graduated' from the middle outward - getting successively darker - enjoy your coffee ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Apollonaught

Congratulations on the milestone Scott,

I am looking forward to next year and some more of your droolable pieces.

For me today 







the not too big 60`s Mithras Chrono....cheers!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

It's been AWESOME weather here the past few days: cool at night and warm during day. Fall is bursting with colors all around.
Yesterday I had one a short sleeve shirt:








TODAY:







COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I Lov the cold, but it's always a little harder to glance down at your watch.;-)
Polar express is coming our way, supposed to get even colder!!!!

Stay warm my friends!

Chris


----------



## Henry Krinkle

One from the array, specifically the far left watch:













Crica 1965 Manhattan Mk I


----------



## laikrodukas

red dialed is a hot mofo


----------



## IanCognito

Seiko 6139 aka Vader's Helmet today.


----------



## Paleotime

It is a Bulova day today - a scarce 1927 Templar on my wrist...


----------



## Henry Krinkle

laikrodukas said:


> red dialed is a hot mofo


Thanks. Here is my renovation thread on it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/manhattan-project-932196.html


----------



## busmatt

CYMA WWW on NOS brown leather,









Matt


----------



## cincy1GBR

My first vintage watch! hopefully the first of many to come!!!!


----------



## James A

Favre Friday! Have a good one everybody.



Regards,


----------



## WatchFred

Excelsior Park


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Tomcat1960

cincy1GBR said:


> My first vintage watch! hopefully the first of many to come!!!!


Welcome to the Vintage Watchiverse. Rest assured, they _will_ come. Whether you like it or not ;-)

Today - office day. Time for a decent watch:



























Aristo (by Gallet) Multichron Regulator, cal. Venus 140


----------



## laikrodukas

That's like almost dedicated stopwatch. Time telling is just for fun 
Something like upgraded wrist stopwatch by Pierce 

Borrowed photo


----------



## Matty01

New Rpaige Wrocket Carousel on my wrist and not coming off in a hurry ... not my first watch from Richard but maybe my favourite, on an Australian fish leather strap (which I supply to him) ... old movement ... meticulously restored, everything else is spanking new...
Magic watches


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## WatchFred

@Tomcat: beautiful regulator, manufactured by Gallet ?

@laikrodukas ?  ?


----------



## nick10

Today I wear a Seiko 6217-7000 world-time from March 1964. This was part of the commemorative watches, that Seiko made for it's succes in timing 1964 Olympics which held in Tokyo:

The caseback has embossed the Olympic torch with the word Seiko(Unfortunately it's a bit worn):

The movement is Seiko 6217A. In later models Seiko replaced it with cal 6117:


----------



## howards4th

I think the Accutorn Dive will be a good fit for this cold weekend ahead.








Got to love the tuning fork on the stem.









Have a good weekend everyone!
Stay warm if it's cold where you are.

Chris


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Matt_wool83

Returned from a trip to Romania for an overhaul. Finally complete with a new second hand:










and this earlier today:


----------



## sempervivens

WatchFred said:


> Excelsior Park


WatchFred...I'd love to see a wristshot of that...preferably on my wrist


----------



## jackruff

Yes...That Excelsior Park could be one of the most beautiful chronographs ever....I would also love to see more photos please WatchFred....


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## WatchFred

@sempervivens & jackruff, here are some more shots. one of those timewarp pieces, manufactured late 1940s or early 1950s, unworn until I strapped it on. really quite nice


----------



## meijlinder

WatchFred said:


> @sempervivens & jackruff, here are some more shots. one of those timewarp pieces, manufacture late 1940s or early 1950s, unworn until I strapped it on. really quite nice


Stunning!


----------



## sergione




----------



## jackruff

Stunning watch.... stunning condition.......Thanks WF..Is that the EP40 without shock protection??..Possibly early/mid 40's??


----------



## Sdasurrey

Seemed like a Pierce 40s Pilots Chrono day - in front of a pilot signed picture of a BA Concorde before they were retired.

In fact when I first moved to Surrey in Dec 2002 the Concordes were still flying out of Heathrow (until retirement in Nov 2003) which is about 7 miles away in a straight line East, and on Saturday mornings there was an 11 am Concorde flight to NY - the engines were very distinctive so we would yell 'CONCORDE' and run outside to see it climbing on take-off West over Weybridge - I swear this is true - one time it set off the neighbour's car alarm !

It was that loud ! Scott




























Complete with iphone reflection...!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## busmatt

I Cant help it but I,m still wearing the Cyma, breaking in the NOS strap is my excuse:-d

Looking good on Brown







Starting to get that Lived in look







Made by Alert







Real Pigskin Sewn Terylene made in England







I love the sewn in strap keepers on these old straps, made when attention to detail was done thing.








Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> I Cant help it but I,m still wearing the Cyma, breaking in the NOS strap is my excuse:-d
> 
> Looking good on Brown
> View attachment 2034034
> 
> Starting to get that Lived in look
> View attachment 2034042
> 
> Made by Alert
> View attachment 2034058
> 
> Real Pigskin Sewn Terylene made in England
> View attachment 2034050
> 
> I love the sewn in strap keepers on these old straps, made when attention to detail was done thing.
> View attachment 2034066
> 
> 
> Matt


Okay Matt - sell half your Omegas, come back to Portobello Road again and get more of the other 11 WW2 producers you don't have - by the way, the strap looks great on the somewhat faded black dial ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## busmatt

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay Matt - sell half your Omegas, come back to Portobello Road again and get more of the other 11 WW2 producers you don't have - by the way, the strap looks great on the somewhat faded black dial ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


I've got a better Idea, Keep the Omega's and save up for the other 11:-! it may take some time but I'll get there.

Matt


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Charon

w/ ETA 2452


----------



## SilkeN

I know I've had to go to bed now but on the other side I've a unsalaried job as a watch tester under real live conditions and some fun...of course not my watch

freshly served - time keeping seems to be top- but he is still searching for better hands:









Kind regards Silke


----------



## anzac1957

This..



To this..



Cheers


----------



## howards4th

bubba48 said:


>


I love the name on this watch! It's also a looker, very cool!


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Seemed like a Pierce 40s Pilots Chrono day - in front of a pilot signed picture of a BA Concorde before they were retired.
> 
> In fact when I first moved to Surrey in Dec 2002 the Concordes were still flying out of Heathrow (until retirement in Nov 2003) which is about 7 miles away in a straight line East, and on Saturday mornings there was an 11 am Concorde flight to NY - the engines were very distinctive so we would yell 'CONCORDE' and run outside to see it climbing on take-off West over Weybridge - I swear this is true - one time it set off the neighbour's car alarm !
> 
> It was that loud ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with iphone reflection...!
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Cool Story Scott and I never get tired of looking at this Pierce, one of my favorites!

Chris


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Wearing it again, ain't I?

Ric


----------



## busmatt

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.
> 
> Wearing it again, ain't I?
> 
> Ric


And Why not? I say.

Matt


----------



## kazrich

Light Rose Gold for me today.


----------



## Accutronredux

Well done anzac1957!!:-! Love the restoration stories that bring these classics back to life. Here are a couple of examples from by collection.


----------



## WatchFred

'65 Premier ref. 765


----------



## dgf67

Just bought a benrus bumper this morning, so I'll be wearing it today.


----------



## Tomcat1960

howards4th said:


> Cool Story Scott and I never get tired of looking at this Pierce, one of my favorites!


+1! :-!




































Mikado Chronograph, cal. TDB 1369

At just 27,000 built, the TDB 1369 is one of the most elusive chronograph calibers. Intended to challenge the Valjoux 7750 and Seiko 7016, it started at the wrong time (at the beginning of the quartz crisis) and fell way short of expectations.










Shame ... a different face next to the ubiquitous 7750 would be very welcome, no?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Helioshiye

Switch to Zodiac rotographic for tomorrow


----------



## Preston

Going with the Waltham 30j today on custom distressed leather strap.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Preston

Rob Roberts said:


> View attachment 1937466
> New for me ,in the mail when I got home!!


Sigh...... every time I see a Pogue I sorely miss mine, I should have never sold it :-(

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## James A

Think I might give my battery watches a run with week starting with this.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Oldlyme14

Just got this Elgin Senior 952. Otherwise known as the "Aztec" from around 1932:










Mark S.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Ric Capucho

1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Brushed metal dial, innit.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

TST for most of the day...



Followed by the birth year Longines Conquest for the evening...



Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Completely unexpected, we're having a gorgeous autumn morning here:






















































VIP Memosail, cal. Valjoux 7737

Best regards, and enjoy your week!

Tomcat


----------



## Accutronredux

What a difference a few decades can make. By all accounts the buying public stayed away in droves in 1971 calling the design "weird looking" and "ugly". Today it is much prized by Accutron collectors beacuse of scarcity of numbers and unique design...go figure!:-s


----------



## laikrodukas

True story  Stupidity is strong in most people


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

Accutronredux said:


> What a difference a few decades can make. By all accounts the buying public stayed away in droves in 1971 calling the design "weird looking" and "ugly". Today it is much prized by Accutron collectors beacuse of scarcity of numbers and unique design...go figure!:-s


Accutronredux, Your collection of Accutrons is super fine:-!

I started the weekend off with my Accuton Deep Sea, it was just not long enough so I think I will continue wearing it this week.







Have a good week everyone!

Chris


----------



## Accutronredux

Thank you sir, I appreciate the kind words. You might like these two in my collection, a variation of your Deep Sea 666...


----------



## Matt_wool83

Tomcat1960 said:


> Completely unexpected, we're having a gorgeous autumn morning here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Memosail, cal. Valjoux 7737
> 
> Best regards, and enjoy your week!
> 
> Tomcat


Wanted one of these for AGES!


----------



## James A

A.G.S early Kinetic.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## abzack




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage Tianjin WuYi.

VCM, innit.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

Accutronredux said:


> What a difference a few decades can make. By all accounts the buying public stayed away in droves in 1971 calling the design "weird looking" and "ugly". Today it is much prized by Accutron collectors beacuse of scarcity of numbers and unique design...go figure!:-s


Wannahave! I need to have one of these! Any idea where to source it? ;-)



Matt_wool83 said:


> Wanted one of these for AGES!


Patient stalking does the trick. When I bought mine the bay was swamped with them ... over four weeks or so there were three or four offerings. I picked the one in best condition 



Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1962 vintage Tianjin WuYi.


Wow ... what a beauty! Congratulations!

***​
A provocative thesis: 'Buttes Watch Co' was for Swiss watchmaking in the 1960s and 1970s what Dell is for computer manufacturing today - affordable, precise, solid and robust, not exactly cutting edge but advanced, and with good design.

So what better plate to arrange today's watch on than my Dell laptop ;-):



























BWC Automatic Day & Date, cal. ETA 2639R

Its movement belongs to the first generation of ETA Day-Date calibres.










Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

50s Cauny Prima Chrono day....where else ? The train station.....! Best to all - Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Accutronredux

Another much sought after model for the Accutron collector is the caliber 218 "Woodie". The bezel and bracelet featured real wood inserts, hence the sobriquet 'Woodie'.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## WatchFred

'56 Giro d'Italia


----------



## ludsnpr




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## busmatt

Finally joined the digital revolution, in more ways than one. Omega memo master posted with new phone hope it works

Matt

Sent from an asteroid somewhere out there


----------



## bubba48

My father bought it about 50 years ago and it's still working on my wrist


----------



## wills0_9

My Ulysse Nardin. Awaiting confirmation from UN but believe it to be a cal. FHF 26 from the mid '40's.


----------



## Charon

Lanco w/ Tissot 784


----------



## anzac1957

Back on the wrist...



Cheers


----------



## ludsnpr




----------



## Ric Capucho

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Red, innit. Buddha is green with envy.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Accutronredux: that 'Woody' is outstanding, outrageously beautiful! It has this particular 1960's air about it. Wonderful!

@ bubba48: so is your father's Omega - a classical dresswatch, and in pristine condition. Great!

@ Ric: haha, I like that "green with envy"-notion :-!

I'll get along today with the somewhat lesser Celly 'Powerwind'. Celly was another Racine-company, given away by the movement designation.



























Celly 'Powerwind', cal. AR 2167 (ETA 2789-1)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Waiting for appointment. Omega sea master 552cal

Matt

Sent from an asteroid somewhere out there


----------



## londonflash

busmatt said:


> Waiting for appointment. Omega sea master 552cal
> 
> Matt
> 
> Sent from an asteroid somewhere out there


I would "like" that watch more than once if possible. As I can't do that, thought I would post my appreciation instead.


----------



## dgf67

Wearing a oris today.


----------



## Accutronredux

The Bulova Accutron 521 is often referred to as the "TV case" model. Available only in 14k white or yellow gold, it is unique because it featured a glass crystal and snap-on case back and was produced for only one year (1960).:-!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

Accutronredux: I too have to echo what Tomcat said about your "Accutron Woody" it definitely screams 60's/ 70's to me.
and all I have to say about your Accuton 521 with the TV case is 

Ric: your 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan is a beauty! That red really pops!!

Speaking of colors: Fall colors here are slowing fading but still really nice.








It was super cold this morning my camera kept getting fogged up, so this shot is a little foggy.
Even with a little haze around the "Helbros Date King" I'm wearing today it is still showing nicely.







Looking better in this one.
One more close up that is a little less foggy.







I hope everyone is having a good week.

Chris


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P8140160a by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1012271a by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1012267a by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Ric Capucho

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

Not strictly vintage, but the base watch for the project is a Seiko 6309-7040 from the 80s..

TST mod complete.. glass lumed MoD bezel insert..










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Good morning, my dear international friends! ;-)

What about some color?













































Sandoz 'Mystérieuse' ref. 1788Z84-3, cal. FHF 908










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## ANev

Not a very accurate dial restoration but I like it:


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## JP71624

1936 President today...


----------



## Accutronredux

[/URL]
Bulova Accutron 503 in 14k white gold, caliber 214.


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## James A

Finish off my week of battery watches with the Timex electric. Have a good weekend everybody.



Regards,


----------



## JP71624

James A said:


> Finish off my week of battery watches with the Timex electric. Have a good weekend everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


You do the same, James!


----------



## laikrodukas

Not a vintage today. A vintage look-a-like with a beautiful Seagull ST-19


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

Cyma today 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today, a multihedron. No less than 13 surfaces strive for most effectful reflections on this watch case:






















































Oriosa Automatic, cal. ETA 2789

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Mezzly

In a vintage seastar today. 









Sent using the twin scientific principles of star-maths and wishy thinking.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Helioshiye

Cortbert today


----------



## howards4th

Trying a new Twist-O-Flex I just received in the mail on my Elgin 17 Automatic.















Have good weekend everyone! :-!

Chris


----------



## doomguy10011




----------



## Space Noodle

My new to me UMF Ruhla.


----------



## James A

Still wearing the Timex today.


Last Night I went to see my son playing cricket. Unfathomable game to many I know but if you'll forgive this parental indulgence.







If you draw a line form the tip of my shirt upwards and you can see him bowling. Arm straight and putting his back into it. The ball was duly despatched to the boundary for 4 runs. I've noticed parents care more about the results than the kids most times. The kids are more than happy just to be playing with their mates.

And just to keep everything watch Kosher. Here is the Timex in focus.


Regards,


----------



## bubba48

Two Swedish Omegas for this weekend: Suveran and Officer


----------



## ludsnpr

I am wearing this elgin 554



















And my wife is wearing this..










Have a great weekend..

Ludwig


----------



## MrThompsonr

I'll be "test driving" a pocket watch conversion I just completed. I got the Arnex movement in the mail Friday and started/ finished the project in about four to five hours. I think it turned out nice with just the vintage look I was hoping for.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

Tropic star n Sherpa graph ;-)


----------



## busmatt

Now starting work










Bulova accuquartz in the cab of my bus










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ James A.: nice! I take it Kricket is to your kids what football is to ours ;-)
@ rainbowfix: I like these hands on that Enicar :-!

Not exactly vintage yet, but the "Seven" has been in production for more than forty years now. So I hope I'm granted a little leeway with this '89 bicolor-blue variant:



























Citizen 'Seven' Automatic, ref. 4-R02106, cal. 8200

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## dgf67

Been wearing a tissot for a couple days now.


----------



## Charon

Sputnik Saturday (1970)


----------



## kazrich

busmatt said:


> Now starting work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Well Matt, loving your OPTART ( great name ) 0 - 80 split seconds timer that you've managed to squeeze into the dashboard.
Just one question. Where's the reset button ?


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## JP71624

One of the new acquisitions (and a fortunate one at that):


----------



## JP71624

Charon said:


> View attachment 2118242
> 
> Sputnik Saturday (1970)


Cool to see another Sputnik case around! There aren't many; I have a Safirglas model and the gold model dial and movement of yours (but need to find the gold Sputnik case!).


----------



## busmatt

kazrich said:


> Well Matt, loving your OPTART ( great name ) 0 - 80 split seconds timer that you've managed to squeeze into the dashboard.
> Just one question. Where's the reset button ?


Nice one the reset button is the green one on the right. The only problem is that it resets the whole bus.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

I'm lounging around today, the Marvin seems like a good idea for a wet weekend.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Marrin

Wearing my early xmass gift that my fiancee bought me yesterday at a local fair, a minty 1960's (I presume) DOXA
I love the dial simplicity and how thin the watch is.









I am doing this from a replacement phone and it does not want to upload the second picture


----------



## Marrin

There we go

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 991 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomcat1960

Morning after the first frost:




































Roamer Automatic 'Octagon', cal. AS 2066

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Swapped to a watch that doesn't get enough wrist time.










A Galco from the 1970's










Galco was a sub brand of Gallet and this watch is of really good quality, with it's 25 jewelled ETA movement just to tell the time. It has a great wrist presence and get's admired lots.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## ludsnpr

I found it couple years a go in very bad condition. It was sold for only usd10.00 . I Took it to the watchmaker I know.. replaced the crystal, repainted the dial and got the movement serviced. 
So...this is not in original condition now..but runs good and very accurate...

Rado Companion lll...what i am wearing today..










Ludwig


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> One of the new acquisitions (and a fortunate one at that):


AWESOME Jared! Congrats. The Astronaut is one of my favorites when it comes to Accutron.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> AWESOME Jared! Congrats. The Astronaut is one of my favorites when it comes to Accutron.


Thanks so much, Chris! Like I said, must have been a "right place, right time" kind of thing. Thankfully, my brother saw it and let me know!


----------



## howards4th

Still enjoying My Elgin Automatic on this rainy Sunday.


----------



## James A

Seeland bumper.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48

Omega 2165, issued to Civil Service India, 1944


----------



## rainbowfix

Been sitting in the drawer for too long...
Ultradive..for Monday.. barbecued marshmallows... anyone?


----------



## JP71624

That looks awesome... Wow.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## howards4th

Sea King Jared? :think: Is that new to you?


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Sea King Jared? :think: Is that new to you?


I've looked and can't technically find a model name. I lean towards, Golden Clipper, but when the late 60s rolled around, they did label some automatics with "the whale" as Sea Kings (prior all had been handwind). So not 100% sure.

And yes, my girlfriend got it for me for my birthday! What a sweetheart...she's a keeper.


----------



## busmatt

Tissot sea star glinting in the morning sun at the train station as I wait for the train to Ely.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

Nothing special ;-):













































Exponent Automatic, cal. Lorsa P76A

Best regards, and enjoy the week!

Tomcat


----------



## brunemto

IWC Yacht Club


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Henry Krinkle

Adorning my wrist today is this piece from the early eighties. It is one of Louis Rossels last models. The case is a tungsten carbide case with at least fifteen facets and the beveled sapphire crystal rises more than 2mm from the case. It is finished with a mirror polish integrated peaked NSA bracelet with a Louis Rossel signed expansion clasp.









The mirror finish case gives it a stealth capability any air force would be envious of.







There really is only one word to describe the Louis Rossel ref. 7624- Lunacy!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ref A 271 cal 146 DP ca. 1969.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> I've looked and can't technically find a model name. I lean towards, Golden Clipper, but when the late 60s rolled around, they did label some automatics with "the whale" as Sea Kings (prior all had been handwind). So not 100% sure.
> 
> And yes, my girlfriend got it for me for my birthday! What a sweetheart...she's a keeper.


I have seen them as the "Whale Watch" and "Sea King" but I guess that's what people name them on Ebay. Anyway, she is a beauty. AND, YES!! Your girlfriend is a keeper! Kudos to her :-!

Happy Belated Birthday my friend! Was it this month? I hope it was a good one...By the looks of the watch I'm thinking it was not too bad.

Today Enjoying my Timex back-set.







Long story short I sent in a 1960's back-set to be fixed but it could not, so the watch guy used parts from that one and parts he had on hand to get this on up and running. 







I guess you could say it's a "Franken Timex".

I hope everyone has a good week.

Chris


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> I have seen them as the "Whale Watch" and "Sea King" but I guess that's what people name them on Ebay. Anyway, she is a beauty. AND, YES!! Your girlfriend is a keeper! Kudos to her :-!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday my friend! Was it this month? I hope it was a good one...By the looks of the watch I'm thinking it was not too bad.
> 
> Today Enjoying my Timex back-set.
> View attachment 2140122
> 
> Long story short I sent in a 1960's back-set to be fixed but it could not, so the watch guy used parts from that one and parts he had on hand to get this on up and running.
> View attachment 2140130
> 
> I guess you could say it's a "Franken Timex".
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> Chris


It was the middle of this month, Chris! Definitely had a good birthday -- it's off who you are with that makes it better. 

Timex looks great!! Was that one Fred helped you with? If so, did he use parts from a similar watch? 
Probably not "franken" status, if that's the case. Hard to find those backsets working, for sure!


----------



## James A

Elgin taking my wrist estate today.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48

Ref. 2369 - 1951


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> It was the middle of this month, Chris! Definitely had a good birthday -- it's off who you are with that makes it better.
> 
> Timex looks great!! Was that one Fred helped you with? If so, did he use parts from a similar watch?
> Probably not "franken" status, if that's the case. Hard to find those backsets working, for sure!


Yes this was one that Fred did over the summer for me, and my bad, I worded that wrong, he did use parts from a similar watch to make this one. He did not use parts from the 60's one that I sent in. As you said the backsets are getting hard to find parts for. As Fred said, "there are some parts that are just not out there anymore".








Glad you had a good B-day my friend! 

Chris


----------



## rainbowfix

Another drawer sitter...out for some fresh air...

Vulcain with newman look alike registers....


----------



## anzac1957

Omega in the pocket.... :small tu:










TST on the wrist... 










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Omega is a good choice 

Unfortunately, only artificial light on this bleak November morning:




































Omega Automatic (Bumper), ref. 2438-2, cal. 28.10 RA SC PC

Best regards
Tomcat

PS: Henry, that Lous Rossell is insane, indeed! Outstandingly beautiful!


----------



## busmatt

Glycine compressor, dive watch old school style.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Mido bumper.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48

Patria or.........a PMW Omega



















Dear Mr Xxxx,

Patria was a Brand own by Louis Brandt Frères.
The entry level brand Patria was registered by the Brandt brothers on the 10th of October 1892. It was initially distributed in France, then extensively in Northern America and in Russia. In May 1914, it was transferred to the SADA (Société Anomyme Département Achats - Company Purchase Department) created by Omega in 1906 to supply with inexpensive models retailers who were not part of Omega's official distribution network. Other brands include: Champ, Civic, Critic, Eagle, Ethic, Himalaya, Meric and Valdez.
Sorry, the archives do not longer exist and I cannot help you further

Kind regards.

Alain Monachon
OMEGA MUSEUM - Archivist


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet Pilot with nice sunburst finished case for today...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

I felt like having a big chunk of steel this morning:



























Omega Seamaster 'Big Square', ref. 166.0138/BCT, cal. 1012

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

I went to Norwich today to pick up my Meridian from my watchmaker










We had a cuppa and a chat whilst I looked at the goodies in his cabinet










The Heuer Baylor triple date was screaming at me but I resisted the temptation.

The Meridian is having some wrist time for now










Looks big in the photo but I'm a big chap an I think I can pull it off










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dgf67

Haven't worn this in awhile, Pierce waterproof.


----------



## busmatt

Nice strap, new or vintage?

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## JP71624

Don't forget to set your alarms tomorrow, fellow Americans.
No one likes a burnt turkey!


----------



## howards4th

Excellent idea Jared!!







I'm set and ready. |>


----------



## abzack




----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Excellent idea Jared!!
> View attachment 2159778
> 
> I'm set and ready. |>


Great Helbros, Chris!!


----------



## James A

Tissot Anitmagnetique Cal. 20 circa 1940.




Watch with Tissot advert. At last! I can iron with my watch on.



Regards,


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> Don't forget to set your alarms tomorrow, fellow Americans.
> No one likes a burnt turkey!


Jared - Happy Thanksgiving !

It's a little hard here in London-Town to celebrate as everyone is working. But there is a service at St Paul's Cathedral for Americans that we usually go to in the morning - the US Ambassador also speaks.

But anyway - Happy Thanksgiving to all the 'American Vintage Brothers' !!! Scott

Edit: 'And Sisters & Families etc' - after all it's a family oriented holiday - IMHO probably more so than Christmas !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> Jared - Happy Thanksgiving !
> 
> It's a little hard here in London-Town to celebrate as everyone is working. But there is a service at St Paul's Cathedral for Americans that we usually go to in the morning - the US Ambassador also speaks.
> 
> But anyway - Happy Thanksgiving to all the 'American Vintage Brothers' !!! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Scott!

I can imagine it would be a bit difficult, but that's nice that you at least have some others celebrating it you can get together with if need be!

Have a great holiday tomorrow, my good friend!!


----------



## bubba48

James A said:


> Tissot Anitmagnetique Cal. 20 circa 1940.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


  

Omega again


----------



## dgf67

@busmatt It is vintage. The pat. no. Was issued in 1937.










http://www.google.com/patents/US2097055


----------



## anzac1957

Longines Conquest...










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1961-62 vintage Strela 3017.

No cosmonaut ever walked on the Moon, but a Russian probe was the first to image the far side. To the victor goes the spoils, so the Russians got first dibs on naming the craters. The blue pencil tip points at Gagarin Crater, and the green one at Komarov Crater. Komarov is in a fashioable corner of the larger Moscovite Crater. Both would be easily viewable with a small telescope if that side of the Moon was ever refaced towards the Earth.

Ironically, whilst Armstrong Crater is on the "correct" side of the Moon, it's a tiny little thing and needs a large telescope to be seen.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ James A: that Tissot is wonderful! Really! Thanks for showing!
@ dgf67: lovely Pierce, and riding one of the nicesst straps I've seen in years. A waterproof Pierce is lacking from my collection, unfortunately - one of the next things on my to-do-list ;-) Where did you get that bracelet from? Did it come with the watch?



Ric Capucho said:


> (...)
> Ironically, whilst Armstrong Crater is on the "correct" side of the Moon, it's a tiny little thing and needs a large telescope to be seen.


That's because the good ones were all taken by the time man explored the moon from nearby ;-)

***​
I like that warm golden hue of my Omega Automatic McMillan:













































Omega Automatic 'McMillan', cal. 564

Did I mention already that McMillan were one of the biggest players in the forest industry until the late 1970s? They handed Omega watches as gifts to employees who'd worked with them for more than 25 years, usually marked on the bottom with the appreciation. This one, however, carries just a plain Seamaster lid (ref. 166.001) but the case doesn't really fit this reference. And neither does the movement - the very fine chronometer calibre 564, actually reserved for Constellations. So I admit, this is a frankenwatch (if a beautiful one ;-)). And I bought it for the dial and movement anyway ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Seems like a Moser & Cie kind of day - late teens, pin set, 'trench-style' in silver with a 24 hour dial......Happy Thanksgiving again ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## laikrodukas

Ever been to Lithuania?

One day it's like this



















Then in the morning


----------



## dgf67

@tomcat I got lucky and it came with the watch. Its the only one I've ever seen like it.


----------



## abzack

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Henry Krinkle

1982-ish Louis Rossel 7724, their best watch in my opinion. Tungsten cased with a massive hexagonal faceted sapphire crystal, partially sunk into the TC.

P1012278 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## FrenchKiss

Vilnius <3


----------



## dgf67

Going with another Pierce today.


----------



## laikrodukas

Not an usual safe queen


----------



## Sdasurrey

Toronto_Time said:


>


Splendid turquoise colour matching !!!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## James A

Early post from the airport. Heading to Sydney for our staff Christmas party. Seiko AGS for the weekend.



Regards,


----------



## andsan




----------



## Crabtree

The old reliable Chronstop for a quick run to the airport....no snow here in So Cal, 85 degrees today, we'll be eating our turkey on the patio....Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## dandsoo

Tudor for me


----------



## bubba48

1972


----------



## Hessu

A Tissot Seastar,cal 27-3 from 1946. 32mm case diam
































Pictured with mid 60's Seastar 781-1, 34mm case.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Sdasurrey

Turkey for Thanksgiving today in London-Town instead of yesterday....'hanging out' with an early 50s gold Exactus Chronographe with some patina....cheers, Scott

PS - I continue to use my art as watch pic backgrounds, this is kind of a 'style mix' of Miro & Kandinsky I picked up ....



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Applied

Wearing my omega today


----------



## jurgensonovic

Greyscale friday :-d


----------



## pilotswatch

Pocket Watch on the wrist: Breitling 58mm.


----------



## sempervivens

*Zenith Chronograph G 171 cal 146 DP*



















Zenith Chronograph G 171 cal 146 DP (1969)


----------



## Giotime

Hamilton Roger 1954 (Was my dad's watch. Been in the family since 1954)


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Turkey for Thanksgiving today in London-Town instead of yesterday....'hanging out' with an early 50s gold Exactus Chronographe with some patina....cheers, Scott
> 
> PS - I continue to use my art as watch pic backgrounds, this is kind of a 'style mix' of Miro & Kandinsky I picked up ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


Hope you had/are having a good Thanksgiving Scott. Happy Thanksgiving!
The Exactus and Art are splendid!

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248 for the weekend.

On a trip, innit.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

Finally get to wear this WW1 'Flags of the Nations' Trench Watch with the engraving after getting it serviced on Portobello by my Watchmaker - I dropped it a few weeks ago when I met Busmatt and his Father - pic is in a London Cab - cheers ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Sdasurrey: I liked your Exactus more than that colorful canvas ;-) Good, that tastes are different! :-!

That trench watch is interesting: the flags of ALL warring nations? Is it possible that the dial honors some other event and just happened to be on this watch when it was given to "H.B."?

To honour a German watch collecting friend I'm wearing this one:




































YAROM 'Speccio Ovale', cal. EB 8805

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

@Tomcat - yes 'art is in the eye of the beholder' !

If I had to posit a hypothesis, on the 'trench-style' watch, maybe a gift to someone returning from the war ? Who knows !? But the flags are I believe from the 4 largest, European Axis Allies, cheers, Scott

EDIT - here is another example of a WW1 'Flags' Watch - NOT MINE ...









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Sdasurrey: I think, "Axis" was a word used in the Second World War for Germany - Italy - Japan, the "Axis of Fascist States" struggling against the "Jewish-Bolshevik World Revolution." Their words and thoughts, not mine ;-)

The flags on your watch are for France, Great Britain, Russia and Germany, with Italy, Belgium and Austria-Hungary conspicuously absent. That's why I wonder whether this dial is really commemorative of an event in World War One. (The one you showed today shows the flags of the allies in the Entente Cordiale (France, Great Britain and Russia) and Belgium (who had to give up their neutral stance after German troops invaded them) and Italy (who turned the table on Austria-Hungary when they realized the opportunity to seize the Austrian harbour of Trieste in the North-East of the Adriatic with its Naval installations.) So this dial is truly commemorative of the year 1915, when the war was still more or less a European one.)

***​
I felt like wearing something blue today:













































Concerta Automatic. cal. BFG 158 31/7 (25 Jewels)

More on the watch and the story how Baumgartner movements saved Breitling you can read here.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

o| 

(stupid computer............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargggggghhhhh)


----------



## Sdasurrey

@Tomcat - not to take up too much WRUW space - you certainly know this history Better than I do ! A quick google search did result however in most WW1 references as 'Axis/Allies' (in wiki, etc) although I think it was used more generally for WW2 - of course Google isn't necessarily right! Cheers, SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Aye, Scott - whatever the dial was meant for, it's truly beautiful, and a looker! I was just curious what these four flags do on one dial next to each other ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt

Enjoying a relaxing Sunday, watching the snooker and still enjoying the company of the Meridian. Don't worry though I'll soon be back to wearing some of my vintage watches. I'm eyeing up a classic sports watch as we speak.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## James A

Elgin today.



Regards,


----------



## Helioshiye

Wearing this one for December


----------



## bubba48

1929


----------



## Hartmut Richter

All done?! Oh well, November's up - time to close this thread. Please feel free to start the December thread.

Hartmut Richter


----------

